# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  What does "Girl, interrupted" mean?

## oldboy

Say to me what means "Girl, interrupted" for the Englishman, please?
Our translators translated it in Russian how "Interrupted life", but I don't know why! 
P.S.: this is the name of the film. 
P.P.S.: I've changed name of this post from _What means "Girl, interrupted"?_ to _What does "Girl, interrupted" mean?_ ))

----------


## rockzmom

> Say to me what means "Girl, interrupted" for the englishman, please?
> Our translators translated it haw "Interrupted life", but I don't know why! 
> P.S.: this is the name of the film.

 Yes, "Girl Interrupted" is a film, but before that it was a book. The book is based upon the true life experiences of a young girl when she spent almost two years in a a psychiatric hospital after being diagnosed with borderline personality disorder. So, her life as a girl was "interrupted" so to speak while she was in the hospital. Then after she was released, she continued on with her life.  
Does this help explain both the meaning of the term and the film/book? 
It is said that the title for the book came from the famous painting by Dutch artist Johannes Vermeer, "Girl Interrupted at her Music" 
BTW, the movie is VERY good (hard to watch though as very emotional) and Angelina Jolie won several awards for her role in the film.

----------


## sperk

> BTW, the movie is VERY good

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## oldboy

> Does this help explain both the meaning of the term and the film/book?

 *rockzmom*, thanks for the explanation! 
That is "Girl, interrupted" = "Interrupted life of the girl"?

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  Does this help explain both the meaning of the term and the film/book?   *rockzmom*, thanks for the explanation! 
> That is "Girl, interrupted" = "Interrupted life of the girl"?

 Ummm... I would just switch the word order around "The girl's life was interrupted."

----------


## oldboy

> Ummm... I would just switch the word order around "The girl's life was interrupted."

 It is clear!  ::  
P.S.: *rockzmom*, are you American or Russian?

----------


## rockzmom

> P.S.: *rockzmom*, are you American or Russian?

   ::   ::  
 Let me stop laughing long enough to type! That's the BEST April Fool's joke yet!!!   ::  
Dear Oldboy, I am the ONLY person on this forum who does not know ANY Russian!! I am 100% American. So, if you every have any questions about how an American might say something, ask away.... just don't ask me in Russian!!!

----------


## oldboy

> Let me stop laughing long enough to type! That's the BEST April Fool's joke yet!!!   
> Dear Oldboy, I am the ONLY person on this forum who does not know ANY Russian!! I am 100% American. So, if you every have any questions about how an American might say something, ask away.... just don't ask me in Russian!!!

 I simply wanted to know you are the Russian to good know english language or American to understand the error english language of the Russian.  ::  
Pleased to meet you!   ::

----------


## paulb

BTW,  
the title of this movie sounds very strange in English too.

----------

